# Chevy Cruze Diesel vs. Volkswagen TDIs



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

If you're willing to look around and dig deeper, you can find leftover brand new 2014 and 2015 Cruze Diesels for a lot less than $24,100 ... Like this one: http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...rd=0&searchRadius=0&listingId=381379096&Log=0 Guess it just depends on what you're willing to have/not have based on how the vehicles were ordered (with what options) to sit on the dealer's showroom floor. I'm sure you could talk that dealer down even more, since 2017 models will start selling in 6-7 months ... and we're supposed to be seeing the new Diesel in the 2017 Cruze as well. You can either pull the trigger now and get a killer deal on a New 2014 that's technically 3 years old ... or wait for the improved economy of the 2017 (and rumored availability of a manual transmission). The dealer has been carrying the cost of that 2014 (or 2015 if you find one) for way too long and they'll most likely entertain almost any offer over $21,500 depending upon the original MSRP ... especially if you get pre-approved and have a check in hand from your financial institution of choice. That's how I got my wife's Cadillac price dropped by nearly $4,500 from their "lowest advertised price" listed on the internet.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The VW had what is dubbed the DieselGate scandal. Where VW cheated out of using SCR. Let me just say this. If the Cruze did not need to have an SCR, it would be more dependable, more economical, and cheaper than the Jetta.

Do with that what you will.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

What year is this? Hmmm, 2016, was in 2014 about this time, local Chevy dealers knocked off $5,000 of the price of a diesel, also had a couple of thousand on my GM card. Was tempting, but at the time diesel fuel was a half a buck more per gallon than gas. Said I never wanted another vehicle with a timing belt in it again. Live in a sub-zero area, so took a raincheck.

Can't get a spare tire, has around a five gallon tank in that hole for some kind of after the fact emission control fluid that hast to be kept full. But if you let it go empty, still can drive this thing at 4 mph.

Oh, and only available with an automatic transmission, while GM came out with the extremely robust four speed hydramatic 4 speed AT in 1949 for 150 bucks, been all downhill since then, not making them better, but cheaper, and the prices when through the roof.

One plus is I do not believe they are adding ethanol in diesel fuel, I do not like putting our food in a tank, but never learned if their is a such a thing as winter diesel fuel, how is the fuel economy in these things in the winter. Gas Cruze sucks in this respect. Instead of seeing 640 miles remaining after a fillup, only seeing around 430, screw you EPA, and have a right to say this since they are screwing the crap out of us. 

Just some thoughts, just some questions.

Friend just got nailed for 2,000 bucks from his VW dealer with a 2004 Golf diesel he likes very well. Cruise control quit working, said I would take a look at it, but preferred not to brother me. Guess VW dealers are just as bad as domestic car dealers. Most common problem was dirty switch contacts in the cruise control switch, they can be cleaned.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I purchased a 15 Cruze diesel with 3700 miles on it in early January of this year for less than $13,000 plus doc fee and taxes. It was a crazy deal and probably won't happen again. I would not pay 24000 for a car that in just a few months will have a 2017 diesel available. If you plan to drive a diesel for a long time then a price of around 19 to 20 might be ok. Price aside I love driving my diesel and it's a pleasure to drive. It's a lot of car for the money. The only things I have done is add a scangauge 2 to it so I know when the regen occurs. It is an amazing car. If I were in the market today for one I would either find a great deal on new or used or I would wait for a few months and get one of the 2017 diesels.


----------



## Coltstrong12 (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks Everyone for the feedback, definitely great info in trying to find out the direction I would like to go in.

Thanks!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

That is a very bad deal. A leftover 2014 should be Much cheaper than that. 

Anyway, here is a super detailed account of my experience with 150K miles in a 2014 Diesel Cruze. I am just shy of 161K miles now and still loving every mile. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...sion/151073-150k-miles-2014-cruze-diesel.html

Moved thread to diesel section. Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

There was a guy here on the board who used to be a VW TDI tech. 

He owned a TDI and traded it in on a 14 Cruze diesel (CTD). 

About six months later he traded his CTD in on another TDI. 

About six months later he traded his TDI in on another CTD. 

That was about a year ago and the last I heard. But that guy wasn't shy about expressing himself - so if he switched teams again I'm sure he would have told us about it.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

I've had my 15 CTD for about 4 month/12,000 miles Couldn't be happier. Getting 42 MPG. Lots of power. All the comfort features I want/need. Free maintenance for 24mo/24,000. All systems working as designed. Plan to start my own maintenance once freebies are done. This site gives you a lot of food for thought. Good luck with the decision.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

NickD said:


> how is the fuel economy in these things in the winter. Gas Cruze sucks in this respect.


I was getting 40mpg on my highway trip to work yesterday. I can only imagine they're still going through the winter fuel at my local station. Seems like it could be a bit early yet to put the summer fuel back in as temperatures are still rather low. FYI I have my snow tires taken off and the factory LRR's are back on.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Winter fuel economy was about 5% lower for me IIRC. I haven't tracked it in a while though.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

spaycace said:


> I'm sure you could talk that dealer down even more, since 2017 models will start selling in 6-7 months ... and we're supposed to be seeing the new Diesel in the 2017 Cruze as well.


Not just that, but the second generation Cruze should be hitting the dealer showrooms any time now. The older generation 1 body style will be showing it age. All the more reason for a dealer to be motivated to move a 2014-2015.

A couple of side notes: 


There is no Cruze diesel for 2016.
There are two 2016 gas-model Cruzes: The "2016 Limited" (generation 1) and the all-new 2016 (generation 2)
The new VW TSIs affected by diselgate cannot be sold until they're "fixed". No clue when that will happen, but once it does, I expect a fire sale to get the old year model off the lots.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

NickD said:


> One plus is I do not believe they are adding ethanol in diesel fuel, I do not like putting our food in a tank, but never learned if their is a such a thing as winter diesel fuel, how is the fuel economy in these things in the winter. Gas Cruze sucks in this respect.


No, there is not any ethanol in Diesel fuel. Yes, there is a winter version of Diesel fuel ... called #2 diesel, which has more additives in it to keep the fuel from turning into the consistency of Jello in the dead cold of winter, although depending upon HOW cold it gets, you might still run into issues. The reason for this is that there is actually paraffin (aka wax) in the fuel. There are also many after-market additives you can purchase to help with this issue as well. It affects the actual fuel lines more than fuel in the tank, which is why drivers leave their big rigs running in the winter (kinda like leaving a trickle of water running in the winter to keep pipes from freezing)

The first photo shows "untreated" wax crystals in Diesel fuel
The second photo shows wax crystals with "treated" fuel


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

NickD said:


> but never learned if their is a such a thing as winter diesel fuel, how is the fuel economy in these things in the winter.


there is winter diesel, costs more.

same mpg year round for me, even with studded winter tires


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Coltstrong12 said:


> Hey Everyone - First Post Ever and I am in the market for a new car. Really want to go back to a Diesel, especially with the ease of maintenance and luck I had with my 2002 VW Golf TDI. Found an extremely good deal in NJ (IMO) on a 2014 Cruze Diesel leftover for $24,100.
> 
> Really am leaning towards the Cruze as I have been a VW owner my whole life and looking for something different. If anyone can provide their feedbacks with their experiences Cruze Diesel regarding:
> 
> ...


We have a 2002 VW Jetta TDI (my son's) and a 2006 Jetta TDI and I am very seriously considering getting rid of the 2006 and replacing it with a Cruze diesel!

I am tired of some of the silly VW issues like a crap headliner that is sagging and stuff like that... But on the other hand I love not having a car payment!!! So we'll see which side wins out... If I do get something newer it will be a Cruze diesel, either a 14/15 or a 2017 after a year or two... Especially after the VW cheating issues, I do not see myself returning to the brand and giving them more of my money. They had years from 2006 and earlier to come up with a solution for them to MEET the 2007 emissions requirements and they chose to CHEAT. It really ticks me off that that was their best engineering solution!!! It also kills me that the bleed over from the cheating scandal is hurting the value of our older VW TDIs as well!!!


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

My Wife and I love the Cruze D.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> The new VW TSIs affected by diselgate cannot be sold until they're "fixed". No clue when that will happen, but once it does, I expect a fire sale to get the old year model off the lots.


At this time it's not clear that VW will be able to fix their diesels. Some models may be fixable with software updates but it appears some of the older models simply don't have the necessary hardware to meet emissions standards.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> At this time it's not clear that VW will be able to fix their diesels. Some models may be fixable with software updates but it appears some of the older models simply don't have the necessary hardware to meet emissions standards.


For the OP, I'm trying to stick with new cars. VW hasn't been able to sell certain TDI models since mid-September. That's a lot of cars sitting in storage. I think they're looking at losing half a model year, if not a full model year once everything gets worked out. And then there's the PR disaster. Once everything is fixed, they're going to to be motivated to sell and will be pricing to move. We'll certainly know more by the time the 2017 Cruze diesel is ready. 

GM's timing might turn into a double-whammy. No current MY diesel just when the competition has been dealt a crippling blow, and stiff pricing competition when the 2017 is ready.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

I agree with Diesel on the price, that's way to high. I got mine brand new and the end of 2014 for under 18K.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

The Ghost Of Christmas Past ...Hello Tomco ...,Oh yes I'm still here and I see nothing has really changed here ... Imagine that .


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Uhm........ what?


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

How are you doing GotDiesel? ? Do you still have a Cruze D? How is your car doing?
Cheers.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

spaycace said:


> Yes, there is a winter version of Diesel fuel ... called #2 diesel, which has more additives in it to keep the fuel from turning into the consistency of Jello in the dead cold of winter


winter is #1


----------



## putercents (Apr 1, 2016)

I just purchased a brand new 2015 loaded with every option, and the price was 22,800 Canadian. that works out to 17,300 USD


----------



## putercents (Apr 1, 2016)

boraz said:


> winter is #1


standard diesel fuel comes in two grades: Diesel #1 (or 1-D) and Diesel #2 (or 2-D). The higher the cetane number, the more volatile the fuel. Most diesel vehicles use fuel with a rating of 40 to 55. You won’t have to worry about which type to use because all diesel automakers specify Diesel #2 for normal driving conditions. Truckers use Diesel #2 to carry heavy loads for long distances at sustained speeds because it’s less volatile than Diesel #1 and provides greater fuel economy.
Diesel fuel also is measured by its viscosity. Like any oil, diesel fuel gets thicker and cloudier at lower temperatures. Under extreme conditions, it can become a gel and refuse to flow at all. Diesel #1 flows more easily than Diesel #2, so it’s more efficient at lower temperatures. The two types of oil can be blended, and most service stations offer diesel fuel blended for local weather conditions. Winter fuel has less wax, which is beneficial to engines as a lubricant.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

putercents said:


> I just purchased a brand new 2015 loaded with every option, and the price was 22,800 Canadian. that works out to 17,300 USD


Congrats! You got a fantastic deal!


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes ,I still have my Cruze TDI and my VW TDI .. I'v done many many many things to make the Cruze a better TDI , alot of VW parts in it ... I have tuned the car and gutted all the emissions crap off the car. ZERO issues with my VW or the cruze . I'm going to take the VW buy back and I have a buyer that wants my cruze badly . I'm going to see what the 17 cruze will be like as I want a stick not an auto unless its a DSG transmission ...(Chevy wont do that ) ..Glad to see more people in a diesel no matter what brand you have .


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> ... things to make the Cruze a better TDI , alot of VW parts in it ...


I have a VW fuel filter on my 1984 Ford Tempo diesel, but only because I couldn't find an OEM equivalent. Does that count? 

I've been happy with OEM stuff on my Cruze for 180K miles so far...


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

I would love to have a ford tempo (with that Isuzu Diesel in it !)


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

GotDiesel? said:


> Yes ,I still have my Cruze TDI and my VW TDI .. I'v done many many many things to make the Cruze a better TDI , alot of VW parts in it ... I have tuned the car and gutted all the emissions crap off the car. ZERO issues with my VW or the cruze . I'm going to take the VW buy back and I have a buyer that wants my cruze badly . I'm going to see what the 17 cruze will be like as I want a stick not an auto unless its a DSG transmission ...(Chevy wont do that ) ..Glad to see more people in a diesel no matter what brand you have .


Is there a final word on the buy back or still just assumptions. The local vw dealers here in nova Scotia still haven't been told a definite answer.

What vw parts are you using?


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

GotDiesel? said:


> Yes ,I still have my Cruze TDI and my VW TDI .. I'v done many many many things to make the Cruze a better TDI , alot of VW parts in it ... I have tuned the car and gutted all the emissions crap off the car. ZERO issues with my VW or the cruze . I'm going to take the VW buy back and I have a buyer that wants my cruze badly . I'm going to see what the 17 cruze will be like as I want a stick not an auto unless its a DSG transmission ...(Chevy wont do that ) ..Glad to see more people in a diesel no matter what brand you have .


You're a brave man keeping the TDI. I traded my 09 TDI in for my 12 Cruze and haven't looked back. The HPFP problem scared the crap out of me.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Money Man , YES and I have a site for you to visit ..

https://www.vwcourtsettlement.com/en/

Go to that site ,put in your VIN and you can see what your pay out will be ... Remember the 5,100 is the min. they have to gave you , so you can push for more as my 2010 jetta and I will take the buy back . I'm looking for another TDI yet the Flipping Stealerships and the GREEDY [email protected]$ters are now wanting OVER BOOK for ANY TDI !!!! WTF so example here in Kansas City in a 500 area radius a 2010 same car as mine is going between 12,000 and 15,000 ARE YOU KIDDING ME !!! I truly HATE Stealerships ! they have caused this mess NOT VW , they are taking advantage of poor trade in values and selling them over pre scandal prices ... Yes you must make a profit BUT NOT AN ENRON KILLING GEEEZ , This reminds me of Bank Of Evil and Evil Corp ...


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

I updated my injector pump with a cummings pump... I will have to put it back to stock when I give it back ......


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

GotDiesel? said:


> I updated my injector pump with a cummings pump... I will have to put it back to stock when I give it back ......


Whats the advantage of the Cummings pump over stock?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> I would love to have a ford tempo (with that Isuzu Diesel in it !)


Actually the Chevette is the one with the Isusu engine. The Tempo has the Mazda RF 2.0 in it. Great engine!


----------

